# DragonLance the DVD... Rated NC17?



## Traycor (Dec 13, 2007)

So, they posted this still for the new Dragonlance DVD movie...


----------



## Eltharon (Dec 13, 2007)

Perhaps he needs them as a rare spell component


----------



## Dark Psion (Dec 13, 2007)

Someone needs to do a animated movie with 2d characters vs 3d characters, you know part Gladiator, part Lord of the Rings and part Heavy Metal.


----------



## Oryan77 (Dec 13, 2007)

Why are the Draconians in 3d and the other characters are 2d? Is that how this movie is animated? If so, that's an incredibly bad way to animate a film. Characters vs set is one thing, characters vs other characters is very hard for a viewer to watch if it's so obvious like that.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Dec 13, 2007)

THAT is a belt.  
Upon which is a _pouch_ full of spell components.  
Those components, in turn, will be used to cast a spell.  
A very powerful spell.  
'Cause Raistlin just roxxorz that way, yo.


THAT is death, ready to happen.
More powerful than Mr. T's night elf mohawk
More arcane than Shatner's shaman
More prolific than Starbucks
THAT will readily kick arse and take names.  


Really, don't you think that THAT is kinda juvenile?   

And that's all I've got to say about THAT.


----------



## Dragonhelm (Dec 13, 2007)

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> Why are the Draconians in 3d and the other characters are 2d? Is that how this movie is animated? If so, that's an incredibly bad way to animate a film. Characters vs set is one thing, characters vs other characters is very hard for a viewer to watch if it's so obvious like that.




Yep, it's a mix of 2d and 3d animation.  The recent Iron Man animated film had a cross of 2d and 3d animation, and it looked pretty good.  

What the producers discovered is that the draconians looked really good in 3d, but the other characters didn't.  They seemed best portrayed by 2d characters.  In the end, they opted for a blend.

I highly recommend listening to the Dragonhearth and Dragonlance Canticle podcasts for more info.


----------



## Hairfoot (Dec 13, 2007)

I only read the DL proofs.  Didn't the published version refer to Raistlin's Codpiece of Weaponry Arcane?


----------



## Oryan77 (Dec 13, 2007)

Dragonhelm said:
			
		

> What the producers discovered is that the draconians looked really good in 3d, but the other characters didn't.  They seemed best portrayed by 2d characters.  In the end, they opted for a blend.



Geez, that's surprising. It goes against everything I've learned as an animator myself. That alone is a good sign that the film will do poorly or "ok" at best. Audiences don't get attached about animated films that come off as poorly made. And having an eyesore that bad makes the film look poorly made. 

Dang, I thought this was going to be higher end animation. I shouldn't judge much off 1 frame but the 3d animation looks old & clunky like work done 10 years ago and the 2d animation looks simple and plain as the stuff done in the early 80's. Wow.


----------



## The Levitator (Dec 13, 2007)

Oryan77 said:
			
		

> Dang, I thought this was going to be higher end animation. I shouldn't judge much off 1 frame but the 3d animation looks old & clunky like work done 10 years ago and the 2d animation looks simple and plain as the stuff done in the early 80's. Wow.





I have to completely agree here.  I'm not even sure this rivals the original Dungeons & Dragons cartoon series!


----------



## Cage-Rattler (Dec 13, 2007)

traycor said:
			
		

> what. is. THAT!!?




It's like that one mutated prostitute on Mars in _Total Recall_.  You all know which one I'm talking about.


----------



## Orius (Dec 13, 2007)

Shouldn't this be in the Media Lounge?


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 13, 2007)

THAT is a poorly drawn pouch, on a poorly drawn belt, worn by a poorly drawn character.

Any interest I might have had in seeing this movie (and yes, there was some) has evaporated. It is going to be dreadful. 

The Auld Grump


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 13, 2007)

Traycor said:
			
		

> So, they posted this still for the new Dragonlance DVD movie...



Come on, *Traycor.* I know you wanna touch it.   

Don't they usually come in pairs? Raistlin apparently has three. And spaced quite far apart.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 13, 2007)

At least Raist and Caramon look a bit alike.

But what is that little girl doing there in Tas' place?


----------



## Grazzt (Dec 13, 2007)

Cage-Rattler said:
			
		

> It's like that one mutated prostitute on Mars in _Total Recall_.  You all know which one I'm talking about.




The one that made ya wish ya had an extra hand?


----------



## Festivus (Dec 13, 2007)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> THAT is a poorly drawn pouch, on a poorly drawn belt, worn by a poorly drawn character.
> 
> Any interest I might have had in seeing this movie (and yes, there was some) has evaporated. It is going to be dreadful.
> 
> The Auld Grump




Well, I have been trying to get Netflix to put it on thier site so I can see it.  I am fairly certain that the story will be great, just need to get past that 2d/3d thing.  It's gone straight to DVD... and I wonder if I will even see it at Best Buy.


----------



## Thornir Alekeg (Dec 13, 2007)

"Look out, Draconions!"

"We're outnumbered, we'll have to elude them.  Quick, everyone turn to the side.  We are two-dimensional, they won't be able to see us!"


----------



## The_lurkeR (Dec 13, 2007)

I don't want to know what THAT is, but I can tell you that like Auld Grump, any interest I had in seeing this is now gone. The 2d-3d is an incredibly stupid choice, and... wow it just looks awful!


----------



## Klaus (Dec 13, 2007)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> The one that made ya wish ya had an extra hand?



 Nah. That extra T would get in the way of a ti***ck.

Oh my. I'm so gonna start using "tick" as a new euphemism for that!

"SPOOOOON!!!!" just got a whole new meaning.


----------



## cignus_pfaccari (Dec 13, 2007)

The_lurkeR said:
			
		

> I don't want to know what THAT is, but I can tell you that like Auld Grump, any interest I had in seeing this is now gone. The 2d-3d is an incredibly stupid choice, and... wow it just looks awful!




Awful is really the best word for it.

I realize it's a still, and so maybe they're just starting to react, but...yeah.  I'm glad I've never been a Dragonlance fan.

Brad


----------



## Felon (Dec 13, 2007)

Can't we get the guys at Nickolodeon Studios who do Avatar to handle a D&D movie?


----------



## Evilhalfling (Dec 13, 2007)

wow that looks bad. 
I didn't know a dragon lance movie was coming out im betting it doesn't 
straight to the childerens DVD section it goes.


----------



## The Levitator (Dec 13, 2007)

I just watched the trailer and seeing it in motion didn't really help much.

Dragonlance Movie Trailer


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Dec 13, 2007)

Gee, that looks like crap!

(The whole frame, not just the silly belt pouch)


----------



## zen_hydra (Dec 14, 2007)

Carp is not a strong enough fish to describe this garbage.


----------



## Ghost2020 (Dec 14, 2007)

The movie trailer turned my enthusiasm to utter disapointment.

WOW!
That thing looks like crap! The 3d animation is clunky, the other stuff (2d) looks like it was ripped off of an old Spider-Man and Friends cartoon in the 80's!

Good Lord! Didn't anyone, and I mean ANYONE at ANY point in the process stand up and say..."Ya know...this sucks!"     

Direct to DVD? IF they're lucky.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 14, 2007)

Ghost2020 said:
			
		

> The movie trailer turned my enthusiasm to utter disapointment.
> 
> WOW!
> That thing looks like crap! The 3d animation is clunky, the other stuff (2d) looks like it was ripped off of an old Spider-Man and Friends cartoon in the 80's!
> ...



Direct to vaporware if _we're_ lucky.... 

The Auld Grump, sorry Uwe Bolle, but you've been displaced.....


----------



## HeavenShallBurn (Dec 14, 2007)

TheAuldGrump said:
			
		

> sorry Uwe Bolle, but you've been displaced.....



ARRRG My eyes, it burrnses them precious!


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 14, 2007)

Ghost2020 said:
			
		

> The movie trailer turned my enthusiasm to utter disapointment.
> 
> WOW!
> That thing looks like crap! The 3d animation is clunky, the other stuff (2d) looks like it was ripped off of an old Spider-Man and Friends cartoon in the 80's!
> ...



Meh. This is more appealing to kids than it it is to adults. Most of the Saturday morning cartoons are of the same quality.

I know, I know. _Dragonlance_ deserves better treatment. To me, it got to the point where I'm just fantasy casting many of the actors in _Harry Potter_ movies for a 2012 live-action film adaptation of _Dragonlance._


----------



## Klaus (Dec 14, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Meh. This is more appealing to kids than it it is to adults. Most of the Saturday morning cartoons are of the same quality.
> 
> I know, I know. _Dragonlance_ deserves better treatment. To me, it got to the point where I'm just fantasy casting many of the actors in _Harry Potter_ movies for a 2012 live-action film adaptation of _Dragonlance._



 Hmmm... Emma Watson as Goldmoon, that girl who did Gilly as Tika and Fleur Delacouer as Laurana?

The idea has merit.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 14, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Emma Watson as Goldmoon, that girl who did Gilly as Tika and Fleur Delacouer as Laurana?
> 
> The idea has merit.




Gilly = Tika?  Huh?  Hopfully that girl does a lot of growing and has tremendous acting range...


----------



## Klaus (Dec 14, 2007)

Agamon said:
			
		

> Gilly = Tika?  Huh?  Hopfully that girl does a lot of growing and has tremendous acting range...



 Tika was basically a wide-eyed small-town girl who grew during the circumstances, but the character never had much need of acting ability in the Chronicles.

I re-read the Chronicles two years ago, and they weren't... quite what I remembered. The acting range you usually see in The OC or Smallville would be more than adequate for that.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 15, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Emma Watson as Goldmoon, that girl who did Gilly as Tika and Fleur Delacouer as Laurana?
> 
> The idea has merit.



And the girl who plays Nymphadora Tonks is Kitiara. Yeah, we can age her up a bit but she's stil have to be a beauty ... in en evil sense of the word.

Actually, I think the girl who plays Ravenclaw's Luna Lovegood as Goldmoon. Emma Watson is our Golden General.


----------



## Agamon (Dec 15, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Tika was basically a wide-eyed small-town girl who grew during the circumstances, but the character never had much need of acting ability in the Chronicles.
> 
> I re-read the Chronicles two years ago, and they weren't... quite what I remembered. The acting range you usually see in The OC or Smallville would be more than adequate for that.




What I meant was, the characters act very differently, an actor would need good range to pull off both roles well.

And, besides, writing level in a book does not necessarily equate how well it is acted.  The Heinlein movies come to mind...


----------



## Klaus (Dec 15, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> And the girl who plays Nymphadora Tonks is Kitiara. Yeah, we can age her up a bit but she's stil have to be a beauty ... in en evil sense of the word.
> 
> Actually, I think the girl who plays Ravenclaw's Luna Lovegood as Goldmoon. Emma Watson is our Golden General.



 Nah, Luna's actor wasn't nearly pretty enough to be either Goldmoon or Laurana.


----------



## Steel_Wind (Dec 15, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Nah, Luna's actor wasn't nearly pretty enough to be either Goldmoon or Laurana.




Interesting. I thought the problem with casting Evanna Lynch in the role of Luna was that she was *too pretty*. Though brilliantly acted, I thought she was so attractive, the romance sub-plot that Harry ends up in makes no sense, given the presence and availability of Luna as portrayed in the film.

Weepy Cho over Loopy Luna? I'm taking Luna 

She's far too young for Goldmoon, in any event.


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 15, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Nah, Luna's actor wasn't nearly pretty enough to be either Goldmoon or Laurana.



She's pretty enough for a 15-year-old, much like Heidi Klum at that age. She'll be prettier when she's 21.

I said future casting, not near-future casting.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 15, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> She's pretty enough for a 15-year-old, much like Heidi Klum at that age. She'll be prettier when she's 21.
> 
> I said future casting, not near-future casting.



 I got that. But I don't see the actor growing into a beautiful woman. By now, most of her  looks have settled.

Plus, she's 17.


----------



## Zaukrie (Dec 15, 2007)

My sons have watched the trailer, and it doesn't appeal to them at all, and one of them has read the books about 5 times. Bad is bad, for any reasonably aged person. I'm not sure I'd pay $1 to own the DVD.


----------



## David Howery (Dec 18, 2007)

hmm... parts of it look mildly interesting... but more parts of it look just awful.

I'll wait to buy it when it hits Walmart's $5 rack....


----------



## BadMojo (Dec 18, 2007)

Grazzt said:
			
		

> The one that made ya wish ya had an extra hand?




Three thumbs down!!!


----------



## Ranger REG (Dec 19, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> I got that. But I don't see the actor growing into a beautiful woman. By now, most of her  looks have settled.
> 
> Plus, she's 17.



Wait. How old was Goldmoon at the start of the Chronicle?


----------



## BadMojo (Dec 19, 2007)

Dragonhelm said:
			
		

> Really, don't you think that THAT is kinda juvenile?




Sometimes a sack is just a sack.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 19, 2007)

I never thought of Raist as a sad sack. Well, not until today.

God, that is some awful animation.


----------



## Orius (Dec 19, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Wait. How old was Goldmoon at the start of the Chronicle?




30, IIRC.


----------



## Orius (Dec 19, 2007)

The Grumpy Celt said:
			
		

> I never thought of Raist as a sad sack. Well, not until today.




Well, when every woman he sees looks old, decrepit, and dying, what do you expect?


----------



## Klaus (Dec 19, 2007)

Ranger REG said:
			
		

> Wait. How old was Goldmoon at the start of the Chronicle?



 She's Chieftain's Daughter, and wasn't wed, so I'd guess she's in the 18-24 range, and Riverwind was a bit older than that, maybe 24-30. If Goldmoon was older, she'd be of motherly age, and would probably have been wed.

I'm eyeballing Goldmoon at 20 and Riverwind at 27.


----------



## werk (Dec 19, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> I got that. But I don't see the actor growing into a beautiful woman. By now, most of her  looks have settled.
> 
> Plus, she's 17.




...I'm confused.  Isn't it a cartoon?

What would the voice actors' looks have to do with anything?


----------



## Holy Bovine (Dec 19, 2007)

Did anyone notice that the heads of Tiamat all breath fire?  (from the video clip).  The clip more than the still convinced me that this will be poor film.  Too bad they couldn't have gotten a studio like Pixar on board.


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 19, 2007)

Dragonhelm said:
			
		

> What the producers discovered is that the draconians looked really good in 3d, but the other characters didn't.  They seemed best portrayed by 2d characters.  In the end, they opted for a blend.




Eesh. If that's what they think looked better, I'd hate to see what they thought looked worse. (and I've seen some of the trailers, too, so not just basing this on the picture)

Maybe if the artwork on the 2d characters was better than this, it might have blended together better. Frankly, I find the character art rather ugly (especially the faces).


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 19, 2007)

Ghost2020 said:
			
		

> Good Lord! Didn't anyone, and I mean ANYONE at ANY point in the process stand up and say..."Ya know...this sucks!"




I find myself asking that more and more about movies these days, and honestly? I'm pretty sure the answer to your question is "No."

They're probably all _thinking_ it, but hoping that someone else will point it out rather than themselves, so that they won't lose their jobs if the boss disagrees (and the irony is the boss probably feels the same way.)


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Dec 19, 2007)

Holy Bovine said:
			
		

> Did anyone notice that the heads of Tiamat all breath fire?  (from the video clip).




Wait- what's Tiamat doing in a Dragonlance movie?


----------



## Klaus (Dec 19, 2007)

werk said:
			
		

> ...I'm confused.  Isn't it a cartoon?
> 
> What would the voice actors' looks have to do with anything?



 We're speaking of a hypothetical DL movie using the kids from Harry Potter.


----------



## Loincloth of Armour (Dec 19, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> She's Chieftain's Daughter, and wasn't wed, so I'd guess she's in the 18-24 range, and Riverwind was a bit older than that, maybe 24-30. If Goldmoon was older, she'd be of motherly age, and would probably have been wed.
> 
> I'm eyeballing Goldmoon at 20 and Riverwind at 27.




Goldmoon was 29.  We know this because as the black dragon is aciding the love of her life, she's busy raging at her dead mother.

_I'm twenty-nine mother!  Twenty-nine and childless!  They've taken my youth!  They've taken my people!_ 
-- Paraphrased from some page in Dragons of Autumn Twilight.  (I don't have it at work with me.)

Riverwind was 32-36.  Much like the books, I don't have DL 5 with me here at work.  Yes, the place I works sucks.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 19, 2007)

Loincloth of Armour said:
			
		

> Goldmoon was 29.  We know this because as the black dragon is aciding the love of her life, she's busy raging at her dead mother.
> 
> _I'm twenty-nine mother!  Twenty-nine and childless!  They've taken my youth!  They've taken my people!_
> -- Paraphrased from some page in Dragons of Autumn Twilight.  (I don't have it at work with me.)
> ...



 Okay, I didn't remember that. So 29 it is as they reach Xak Tsaroth.


----------



## Felon (Dec 20, 2007)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> I find myself asking that more and more about movies these days, and honestly? I'm pretty sure the answer to your question is "No."
> 
> They're probably all _thinking_ it, but hoping that someone else will point it out rather than themselves, so that they won't lose their jobs if the boss disagrees (and the irony is the boss probably feels the same way.)



Project Greelight was a great show partially because you could see how all the effort and enthusiasm gets poured into producing a substandard movie. 

People tend to go into a project with high ambitions, and then harsh reality sets in. Maybe the budget doesn't allow for their high ambitions (cheap producers, unexpected cost overruns, money is channeled to another project, etc). Maybe key parties don't meet obligations (they lose interest, get better offers, die, get sued, whatever). Usually one of those two things. So, people gradually lower their ambitions, all the while trying to convince themselves that even though what they're doing isn't as cool as they thought it was going to be, it's still going to be good for what it is. 

And what else can they do, really? Quit in disgust? Well, that happens, resulting in yet another party not meeting its obligations. If there are still enough people around with mortgages to pay, the project will get completed and they'll flip it for whatever they can make.


----------

